# Guide and Now Playing suggestion: Don't leave the channel!



## ethos42 (Jun 2, 2005)

I really do hope this gets some attention. 

I was flipping through my shows last night and was watching something that was recording. I hit the Guide button and as always it stopped the show I was watching and put on live TV so I could browse the guide. Is that really required? I would like to keep watching my show and browse the guide at the same time. Also, when watching live TV, if I want to browse through my Now Playing list, why can't it do an overlay just like the Guide does? Basically, for those two functions the channel should stay where it is unless I do something to stop the show, or select a different program to watch.


----------



## confab (Mar 1, 2008)

Is there any way to do this? I just upgraded to Tivo from Comcast's Motorola dvr, and find this frustrating.


----------

